

3 reasons why story points are better than hours - epetre
http://blog.in-sight.io/3-reasons-why-story-points-are-better-than-hours/

======
lumisota
So, teams are terrible at estimating hours, but individuals aren't?

I'd argue that the reason we're poor at estimating hours is because we're poor
at perceiving complexity. Story points don't fix this.

